# USS Moale DD 693



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

Taking a break from casting parts to do some surgery on my USS Moale. This the DML kit of the USS Frank Knox, a Gearing class destroyer. The Moale was a Sumner class and was about 14 feet shorter than a Gearing.
Except for the length both ship were basically the same. 
I cut 11mm from both the deck and superstructure, then did the same a little further back on the hull.
It was pretty nerve wracking to get the cuts just right and lie up everything. I use stretched sprue for filler in the cut so they will sand even.
The ship will be painted in measure32 9D and be hours of fun masking it off!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

This will be a fun one to watch and you are of to a good start with her.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Boy, what a cut up! That is nicely done, I had to look very close to see the new seam on the deck.


----------

